# [Gothic 3] Wo kann ich Die zauber lernen ?



## projectNeo (19. Oktober 2006)

ich suche die Zauber wie Armee der Finsterniss und Blitzschlag oder Meteor etc - diese mächtigen Zauber kann ich nicht an einem der jeweiligen Altäre erlenen wo dann ?


----------



## BadMix (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann ich Die zauber lernen ?*



			
				projectNeo am 19.10.2006 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche die Zauber wie Armee der Finsterniss und Blitzschlag oder Meteor etc - diese mächtigen Zauber kann ich nicht an einem der jeweiligen Altäre erlenen wo dann ?




an den schreinen der götter...


----------



## projectNeo (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann ich Die zauber lernen ?*



			
				BadMix am 19.10.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> projectNeo am 19.10.2006 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du meinen post richtig gelesen hättest wüsstest du dass es so einfach eben nicht ist - diese zauber sind NICHT an schreinen der götter erlernbar.
falls doch wüsste ich sehr gerne wie ?


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo kann ich Die zauber lernen ?*

Saturas hat gröberes auf lager glaube ich.
ich weiss aber leider nicht genau, was das ist, denn ich habe die magie überhaupt nicht trainiert und bin daher "nicht dafür bereit".  

keine ahnung, wo Saturas ist?


Spoiler



er hängt in den ruinenfeldern vor dem tempel Al Shedim rum. Myxir ist bei ihm.


----------

